# RAF West Raynham, Norfolk - Sept 09



## sophieellen22 (Sep 7, 2009)

Visited with Samfimh - Top half of the photos are mine, second half are his.

History can be seen here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_West_Raynham

The site itself is huge, we only went round one small section. Most of the area is housing, which is in use and being redeveloped.
It doesnt really look derelict atall, hardly any broken glass etc...

We're guessing the big building we went in was the Officers Mess - which had a hotel like bit to it.
And also a chapel.


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice one folks,I will looking into this one later.Well done


----------



## chelle (Sep 8, 2009)

*Raynham*



klempner69 said:


> Nice one folks,I will looking into this one later.Well done



Wonder wot i'll be doin the weekend


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2009)

Heya little ol Sophie! I love this site although I have not been there yet! Well Done. P.M Sent!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2009)

Sophie did you see the Control Tower?


----------



## Dab (Sep 8, 2009)

Can't beleive people keep going and missing the best bits.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2009)

Dab said:


> Can't beleive people keep going and missing the best bits.



Thats why I was asking about the Control Tower Dab!


----------



## sophieellen22 (Sep 8, 2009)

Depends what your opinion is of the 'best' bits!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2009)

Sophie did you get my P.M yet?


----------



## sophieellen22 (Sep 8, 2009)

Just replied =)


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2009)

Cheers Sophi, Good Shots, I like em a lot!


----------



## HypoBoy (Sep 8, 2009)

Norfolk meet sometime in the next couple of months anyone?


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2009)

God Yeah Hypo!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice one... Although you need to do the dome!! 
The dome us one of the best places I've been to on earth, and I've been to Disneyworld.


----------



## disco_biscuit (Sep 8, 2009)

That Missile Training Simulator looks seriously cool


----------

